# S gauge track for display



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I am building a display case for my grandson displaying the AF 88 4-4-0 Franklin (which is also his name). I would like to mount it on nice looking realistic track instead of the standard AF S gauge track. Any suggestions? I only need a couple of sections


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

carinofranco said:


> I am building a display case for my grandson displaying the AF 88 4-4-0 Franklin (which is also his name). I would like to mount it on nice looking realistic track instead of the standard AF S gauge track. Any suggestions? I only need a couple of sections


I have a lot of displays in the house. I have removed most of the old A/F track with A/F Roadbed. The best track to use (IMHO) in Lionel A/F "Fastrak" or S-Helper "S-Trax") now
being sold by MTH. You can not beat the looks and the connections between the tracks.
Both of the above are nearly identical and can be used together. Below is a picture of the
above. Larry


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. do you know of any S gauge track that is just rails and wood ties? ballast or not?.if I have to, I could make my own by making a lot of ties and stripping the rails off of a couple of AF track and maybe add some ballast.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, I would like to attach a custom nameplate with his name, my name and the date, etc. There are many online companies that sell custom made brass and other ornamental plates. does anyone have a recommendation for a reliable source?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

carinofranco said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. do you know of any S gauge track that is just rails and wood ties? ballast or not?.if I have to, I could make my own by making a lot of ties and stripping the rails off of a couple of AF track and maybe add some ballast.


I believe that "GarGraves" makes S gauge track with just rails and ties. I don't know too much about that track and have no idea what the ties are made of. Larry:dunno:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Have a look at the port lines track page. About 1/3 down, American S and American Models look much better (IMO) for your purpose. 

HTH


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> Have a look at the port lines track page. About 1/3 down, American S and American Models look much better (IMO) for your purpose.
> 
> HTH


thanks for the link. there are several nice options there. I think I will post in the for sale/wanted section to see if anyone has a couple of pieces for sale.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

.The GarGraves track in S scale is great stuff, and would be perfect for a really nice upscale display.It's very nicely made with wood ties. I know Doug Peck from PortLines buys track from GarGraves. Matter of fact, I just came from their factory Thursday afternoon after picking up some NOS flyer parts.. Yes, that's my secret source!!!! If anyone is interested, they also make a 2 rail track with wooden ties for O scale displays..They also make a end of track bumper for all scales with their wooden tie track. Very life-like.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

So....you finally let it slip out, Area 51 is now known to all.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

carinofranco
If you want just track & ties for your display case check out some old Pike Master track on eBay. Pretty cheap to buy and should work well for a display.

Aflyer


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

sorry, duplicate post


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought I would show an in-progress photo of the AF Franklin display case I am making for my grandson Franklin. Nothing is screwed down yet and the base is not finished. I had to clear out space in my train shop, which used to be my woodworking shop, and find all my tools. (my son said that Giappetto had a bigger shop.) My father gave me the walnut 40 years ago or so and has been stacked up in a corner all this time, so this is kind of a 4 generation project. I am looking into a custom plaque to install inside the case. Thanks to the forum folks who made suggestions for the track, I am still exploring options.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> So....you finally let it slip out, Area 51 is now known to all.


Yes!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Portline Hobbies - Area 51??? I know nuthingggg, nuthinggggg.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

carinofranco,

That is a very nice display case, you have done a great job. I really think the PikeMaster or GarGraves track would look the best in the display case setting. 

No need for balasted track IMHO.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

carinofranco said:


> I thought I would show an in-progress photo of the AF Franklin display case I am making for my grandson Franklin. Nothing is screwed down yet and the base is not finished. I had to clear out space in my train shop, which used to be my woodworking shop, and find all my tools. (my son said that Giappetto had a bigger shop.) My father gave me the walnut 40 years ago or so and has been stacked up in a corner all this time, so this is kind of a 4 generation project. I am looking into a custom plaque to install inside the case. Thanks to the forum folks who made suggestions for the track, I am still exploring options.


Simply beautiful, and the GarGraves track will compliment it very nicely.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Did carinofranco say he built his son in a wood shop just like in the Disney movie??


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, almost finished. Flyernut was a big time help with locating Gargraves track and bumper--just adds to the value of this forum and the generosity of the members. Nothing is screwed down yet as I am waiting for an engraved plaque with my grandson's name and date etc. 

I used plexiglass instead of glass for the case because I thought it was easer to work with and less likely to break. However, plexiglass is notoriously prone to static buildup and dust attraction. I tried various ways to deal with this. The best was wiping with a soft cloth barely moistened with silicone lubricant spray (I used GUNK). It removed the dust, eliminated the static, and left a nice shine without leaving any traceable film that might attract dirt.

This proiect has been great fun-- thanks again to the forum and especially flyernut.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can almost picture Doc Brown and Marty McFly hurtling toward the canyon trying to get the beast up to 88MPH.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You now need an S-Scale Delorean.


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

That case is really slick. 

"You built a time machine out of Delorean?!
Gotta love Micheal J


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Veeeery nice job on that display case!! I only wish I had those types of skills...


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, finished. I just received the nameplate with his name and mine and the date. I attached the train and track to the base and screwed on the outer case. It would survive a gentle shaking without derailing. (Special thanks to Aflyer)


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Flyernut came up with the idea to use Gargraves track and bumper, and provided the materials. So, thanks again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job, that display case is awesome. I hope the grandson thinks it is as great we we do.

Aflyer


----------

